
Alexa and Google Home abused to eavesdrop and phish passwords - wtmt
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/10/alexa-and-google-home-abused-to-eavesdrop-and-phish-passwords/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21306612](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21306612)

